

The Reluctant Dictator - timbaldridge
http://stuartsierra.com/2013/01/16/the-reluctant-dictator

======
lkrubner
I like this part:

"I’m puzzled by people who write to me saying, “If I were to write a patch for
your library X to make it do Y, would you accept it?” First of all, you don’t
need my or anybody else’s permission to modify my code. That’s the whole point
of open-source! Secondly, how can I decide whether or not I’ll accept a patch
I haven’t seen yet? Finally, if you do decide to send me a pull request,
please don’t be offended if I don’t accept it, or if I ignore it for six
months and then take the idea and rewrite it myself."

